# using refractometer for urine ph



## robjpet (May 10, 2009)

My Tuesday had struvite bladder stones removed and I am trying to keep an eye on her urine ph. I bought a refractometer and did the test but this meter does not specifically say ph. it has "S.P. ND U.G" do any of these things relate to the PH. The lowest numbers on the scale is 1.335 .....boy am I confused.
It should have come with more information. It only shows how to calibrate but does not give any other information.


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

For my reef tank I use a refractometer for specific gravity (salinity of the water) to moniter my ph I use a PH meter - I'm not sure how a refractometer would measure ph


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I thought a refractometer measured the amount of sediment in the urine? 

A quick google turned this up: 
"Read the S. P. scale to give the total protein concentration of the sample of serum. • Read the U. G. scale to read the specific gravity of the urine sample." - so they wouldn't tell you the pH of the urine but how much protein and sediment was present (which is still very useful for stoneformers!)


----------



## robjpet (May 10, 2009)

This refractometer is designed for veterinary and human use, so the readings in this are as follows.

R.I. 1.338 U.G. 1008 
I can not see what the ND stands for....
I will take a urine sample to my vet on Monday and also take this refractometer with me and have them tell me what it all means. 
Thanks


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

robjpet said:


> This refractometer is designed for veterinary and human use, so the readings in this are as follows.
> 
> R.I. 1.338 U.G. 1008
> I can not see what the ND stands for....
> ...


The one I was quoting from was a PDF file from a medical supplies catalogue that went along with a refractometer, so I think that much is accurate. Just no clue on the ND.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

A refractometer is used to determine kidney function (the ability to concentrate urine). Here is a link explaining it's use. 
http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/courses_vm546/content_links/Clinical_Pathology/Lab_Tests/urinalysis.htm
This is what you need to test urine ph.
http://www.amazon.com/Response-Para...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1241995928&sr=8-1


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

agility collie mom said:


> A refractometer is used to determine kidney function (the ability to concentrate urine). Here is a link explaining it's use.
> http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/courses_vm546/content_links/Clinical_Pathology/Lab_Tests/urinalysis.htm
> This is what you need to test urine ph.
> http://www.amazon.com/Response-Para...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hpc&qid=1241995928&sr=8-1


Right. At the clinic we use a refractometer to measure specific gravity and pH scale to measure pH.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

At the clinic where I work, we measure urine specific gravity and the total protein in blood serum. The usg refers to the concentration of the urine. I think the ideal USG is 1.020 or 1002. When my dog had struvite crystals, her USG was 1.070. You can buy those chemstrips which you dip in the urine and match the colours. This will tell you the ph as well as other information. Or buy ph strips.


----------



## robjpet (May 10, 2009)

flipgirl said:


> At the clinic where I work, we measure urine specific gravity and the total protein in blood serum. The usg refers to the concentration of the urine. I think the ideal USG is 1.020 or 1002. When my dog had struvite crystals, her USG was 1.070. You can buy those chemstrips which you dip in the urine and match the colours. This will tell you the ph as well as other information. Or buy ph strips.


Thanks for the great explanation. I got PH strips today and I checked and her PH is 6.5 the USGravity however was 1.025 Now I don't know if that is bad or not. I plan to take in a specimen and let the vet check then I see how close I came. I am having a heck of a time getting her to drink water!
I had planned on taking her off the prescription dogfood,(Royal Canin SO14) and I bought some Innova. She loves the Innova and they told me it is formulated to keep the ph at 6.5. But since she does not drink enough water (at least I don't THINK it is enough she weighs 14lbs) I am thinking it may be better to keep her on the RCanin, even though she will not eat it unless I mix in a spoonful of cottage cheese. 
Okay, Now tell me how to put a picture in my profile so I can show her off...
Thanks everyone for your responses.


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

robjpet said:


> Thanks for the great explanation. I got PH strips today and I checked and her PH is 6.5 the USGravity however was 1.025 Now I don't know if that is bad or not. I plan to take in a specimen and let the vet check then I see how close I came. I am having a heck of a time getting her to drink water!
> I had planned on taking her off the prescription dogfood,(Royal Canin SO14) and I bought some Innova. She loves the Innova and they told me it is formulated to keep the ph at 6.5. But since she does not drink enough water (at least I don't THINK it is enough she weighs 14lbs) I am thinking it may be better to keep her on the RCanin, even though she will not eat it unless I mix in a spoonful of cottage cheese.
> Okay, Now tell me how to put a picture in my profile so I can show her off...
> Thanks everyone for your responses.


Did you buy canned Innova or the kibble? The canned would give you more moisture plus less preservatives. If you cannot afford feeding canned exclusively, could you feed half cannned and half kibble? Or you could add warm water to the kibble. Canned would be ideal however. You could also add chicken or beef broth to the food and drinking water. I boiled chicken legs and put the water in her food and water. The Royal Canin stuff contains salt which is supposed to encourage your dog to drink more but if there's a kidney issue, then I would suggest not feeding the SO. 

THe ph seems to be almost normal and the USG is pretty close to normal, if the numbers that my vet gave me are correct. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes with the Innova!


----------

